# Translator wanted for German Photo Magazine



## pkrpkr (Oct 23, 2007)

My friend Rudolf Hillebrand (publisher of the German collector's magazine Photo Deal) would be very interested to get in touch with someone able to translate from German to English for his international edition. 

Details: http://vintage-camera-online.com/blog/?p=40


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I happen to be a translator by profession. PM me for details.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 23, 2007)

OK, I already wrote a reply into your (?), i.e. Peter Kroetzen's forum (pkrpkr could be an abbreviation of Peter Kroetzen... :scratch: ) ... and that will give you the necessary details.


----------

